# Settings with EF lenses



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe I'm just waking up, but I can't make sense of the handbook here, can anybody explain to me in plain english the settings I should use when using an EF lens with AF.

The book says in continuous AF mode switch the lens to MF.

Couldn't I switch the continuous AF off instead and use the lens in AF mode?

Having a blonde moment.


----------



## rs (Oct 13, 2013)

If you're talking about regaining MF while in continuous AF mode (with a USM lens), either method will do. Use whichever of the two you find easiest to switch between. If you don't have the luxury of two custom modes to dedicate to the two settings, I'd personally opt for the switch on the lens.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 13, 2013)

I will sound like a noob probably, but what is this "handbook" you are referring to? Funny, now that I think about it, I've never read any user manual of any lens that I have.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 13, 2013)

Paul, just use back button focus and all your problems will float away


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your blonde moment!

I can't find the instruction you refer to in my copy of the "handbook" (actually a pdf file), but the following text appears on page 124:

"When an EF or EF-S is used, during Continuous AF, turn off the power before setting the lens's focus mode switch to <MF>".

So it looks as though you can use any setting you like, but don't move the lens's AF switch whilst the lens is under power.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 13, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Paul, just use back button focus and all your problems will float away



OK. I probably do this anyway so I cannot relate to it. Back button AF + manual override whenever I need it!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks all.

This is why I swore never to buy a nikon, Canon stuff (up until now) tends to work intuitively. I still have nightmares from my camera shop days demonstrating a Nikon F4.


----------

